# Awkward Lesson...



## geraldinetiu (Jan 20, 2020)

Hello everyone. I'm a newbie here. I would like to share what happened that really struck me... I am an adult music student. I badly wanted to learn when i was in university but did not have the opportunity..now that I am older, I could finally pursue my passion. One day while I was having my lesson, my teacher got very annoyed at my playing because I did not practice enough. She gave me an angry lecture and told me thrice that had she done that (not adequately prepared enough for the lesson) with her own teacher, she would have already been on her knees asking for her teacher's forgiveness.

Is she implying that I should be kneeling to her for not being prepared. I mean yes it's my fault but it was very awkward and I really didn't know what to do. Does anyone have this kind of experience while learning music? Is this a common occurrence when taking music lessons?


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Tll her to be quiet and enjoy the fee she's getting. You'll practice as you can.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

geraldinetiu said:


> Hello everyone. I'm a newbie here. I would like to share what happened that really struck me... I am an adult music student. I badly wanted to learn when i was in university but did not have the opportunity..now that I am older, I could finally pursue my passion. One day while I was having my lesson, my teacher got very annoyed at my playing because I did not practice enough. She gave me an angry lecture and told me thrice that had she done that (not adequately prepared enough for the lesson) with her own teacher, she would have already been on her knees asking for her teacher's forgiveness.
> 
> Is she implying that I should be kneeling to her for not being prepared. I mean *yes it's my fault* but* it was very awkward* and *I really didn't know what to do*. Does anyone have this kind of experience while learning music? Is this a common occurrence when taking music lessons?


*Apologize!* This is more than just shelling out cash for someone's time.

You entered into an unwritten contract that has been used by humans since the dawn of civilization. The MASTER/DISCIPLE and JOURNEYMAN/APPRENTICE relationships have always governed the interactions between those who 'know and can do something' and those who 'want to learn it'. Regardless if you're paying her or not, she deserves your respect for what she is able to do/teach. If she is expert at what you want to learn, it's your job to step up to the plate and fore fill your end. If you can't 'eat crow' and apologize, then end the relationship and stop wasting her time. Her admonishing you was a scolding that you are not holding up your end of the relationship.

If you can't see this from her perspective, then take @david johnson's advice and let her know that as a paying customer, you are entitled to waste her time when you show up unprepared. I guarantee you that she will end the relationship for you and spare your ego the guilt that some how you're the innocent victim in the relationship.

She took you off guard with her comments, and I'm sure that was her intention. This comes with the territory. Man up, or find another teacher who's only in it for the money and doesn't actually care about your growth as a musician.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

geraldinetiu said:


> Hello everyone. I'm a newbie here. I would like to share what happened that really struck me... I am an adult music student. I badly wanted to learn when i was in university but did not have the opportunity..now that I am older, I could finally pursue my passion. One day while I was having my lesson, my teacher got very annoyed at my playing because I did not practice enough. She gave me an angry lecture and told me thrice that had she done that (not adequately prepared enough for the lesson) with her own teacher, she would have already been on her knees asking for her teacher's forgiveness.
> 
> Is she implying that I should be kneeling to her for not being prepared. I mean yes it's my fault but it was very awkward and I really didn't know what to do. Does anyone have this kind of experience while learning music? Is this a common occurrence when taking music lessons?


Dump her and get a teacher that has respect for her 'adult' pupils and doesn't treat them like naughty children and also appears to have forgotten that you are her employer who pays her salary. Don't under any circumstances apologise as has been suggested. Never fuel the fires of bullying. If I had been in your shoes I would have sent her packing immediately and started a Twitter storm that would have practically finished her as a piano teacher. Again, bullying is deplorable in any field, but particularly so in this instance. Stick with the lessons but with someone else.


----------

